# Spider



## rdfoster (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is how my spider works.


Bob


----------



## 8ntsane (Aug 1, 2013)

Good work Bob
Thanks for sharing :thumbzup::thumbzup:


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 1, 2013)

That's pretty impressive.  Looks like you were in within 1/2 a thousandth which is very good for a chuck or spider.  How's about some of the dimensions and drawings for those who might wish to build one of their own?  

Bob


----------



## rdfoster (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Paul & Bob. 

I didn't have an drawings or anything like that. I just took a piece of round stock, figured out the size and internal thread of the lathe spindle and bored a hole that I thought would be big enough for 1"+ stock. Then I turned the part down to size and threaded it on the lathe. It is, of course, metric.
Then I drilled and tapped the four holes to adjust the stock to center.

That's it.

Bob


----------



## Drgas (Oct 9, 2015)

rdfoster said:


> Thanks Paul & Bob.
> 
> I didn't have an drawings or anything like that. I just took a piece of round stock, figured out the size and internal thread of the lathe spindle and bored a hole that I thought would be big enough for 1"+ stock. Then I turned the part down to size and threaded it on the lathe. It is, of course, metric.
> Then I drilled and tapped the four holes to adjust the stock to center.
> ...



Hi Bob,
I have a PM1236 and I want to make a spider like yours.  Do you happen to know the internal thread size of the spindle?  What is the OD of your spider?  Just trying to get a leg up on this project.  Thanks


----------



## Livnpaintball (Sep 30, 2017)

I can't pull it up for some reason


----------



## dlane (Sep 30, 2017)

I can't pull it up for some reason,
Four  year old thread


----------



## Livnpaintball (Sep 30, 2017)

That was helpful


----------

